#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Liquefied Petroleum Gases Handbook by Theodore C. Lemoff (Editor)

## monawariqbal@yahoo.co.in

hi  :Smile: every one out there,

Liquefied Petroleum Gases Handbook
by Theodore C. Lemoff (Editor), 


this book is urgently required.........can someone help me out to get the book........kindly reply urgently  :Confused: See More: Liquefied Petroleum Gases Handbook by Theodore C. Lemoff (Editor)

----------


## navaldubey

friends if u got lng handbook then please send me on navaldubey@gmail.com

----------


## rajakumarsk@yahoo.com

Dear Friend
If anybody get this book please inform to my mail ID:rajakumarsk@yahoo.com urgent please
Thanks in advance
Rajakumar

----------


## Beni_pgn

I need too

----------

